# About Prismatic Wall and Prismatic Sphere



## Li Shenron (Jul 20, 2005)

Some questions to high-level experts   

How do you use these two spells? They should be the best magic walls around for self-protection, but they are a bit unclear to me why.

First, they are overkill. Except the blinding effect against smaller foes, the colors in the wall/sphere cause fire+acid+electricity damage (20+40+80=140dmg, save half) plus poison plus insanity plus petrification, and in case someone survives it is also sent to another plane. However, these effects are just there so that basically no one ever attempts to pass through the wall at all.

Actually a few creatures may be immune to enough effects and at the same time have SR and high saves and attempt to walk into the wall for sustainable harm. A demon is immune to electricity and poison, has resistance 10 to fire & acid and has high SR and all saves; a lich is immune to petrification (IIRC), insanity, poison, and may cast protective spells vs the energy. Clearly, these are powerful foes, but quite appropriate for this level... What about a Golem, would it just be able to walk through the prismatic wall since it's immune to all magic?

All in all, the effect of the wall is quite like any ordinary wall at best, with the advantage that it is extremely difficult to dispel it (long time + all the required spells!). However, I can't find whether the wall blocks teleportation! Could it be so easy that a simple Dimension Door lets you to the other side?

The only other nice advantage is that the caster can walk through it at will, but unfortunately not cast spells through...

There is also a small explanation quirk in the SRD. It says that to "dispel" the wall/sphere you need to disrupt one effect after the other in order, but it seems to suggest that lesser effects are disrupted first, but in that case you'd have non-magical projectiles passing through when magical projectiles are still blocked


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

It was new to 3e (maybe 3.5, dunno when it occurred), I seem to recall you being able to cast out of a prismatic sphere in an earlier edition.  As it is now, the prismatic sphere is mainly an excellent method of creating a hidey-hole.  The mage can stay inside, then move out and cast.  The best option would be a wizard with flight and flyby attack, then he can fly out, cast a spell and then fly back in the PS in the same round.

You pretty much understand the spells.  Yes, a golem is completely immune to it.

Long ago in 1e, we played a high-level one-shot for the fun of it.  We had two dueling mages, both cast prismatic sphere and both only had the first counterspell.  They ended up through chairs and stuff at the other mage, with little or no damage, and then just yelled at each other and went their different ways.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2005)

Mobile Spellcasting. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I was trying to think of a feat like that.  Does that essentially allow flyby attack, but specifically casting a spell?


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Mobile Spellcasting.




Someone could just ready an action against that.


----------



## Three_Haligonians (Jul 20, 2005)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> Someone could just ready an action against that.





Sure, once they caught on to the tactic. It should work at least once though.



			
				Li Shenron said:
			
		

> However, I can't find whether the wall blocks teleportation! Could it be so easy that a simple Dimension Door lets you to the other side?




I am curoius about this also. It came up once in the game I lead and when we couldn't figure it out, we said "no you can't" but that was arbitrary - we all felt that such a powerful spell shouldn't be bypassed so easily.

So what is the deal with teleporting past a wall?

J from Three Haligonians


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes, you can teleport/dim door past the wall.  You are not passing _through_ the wall.  The wall/sphere have no dimensional blocking capabilities; they would say so otherwise.

If you feel that the sphere/wall is being bypassed so easily, I hate to see your houserule on protection from evil (1st) vs. dominate monster (9th).


----------



## Three_Haligonians (Jul 20, 2005)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> Yes, you can teleport/dim door past the wall.  You are not passing _through_ the wall.  The wall/sphere have no dimensional blocking capabilities; they would say so otherwise.




Thought one of the colors "blocked all spells"? Which would not be a problem for a wall since you could.. umm teleport around the long way...? But I could see not being able to teleport into a sphere.



			
				Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> If you feel that the sphere/wall is being bypassed so easily, I hate to see your houserule on protection from evil (1st) vs. dominate monster (9th).





Touche    

J from Three Haligonians


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Three_Haligonians said:
			
		

> Thought one of the colors "blocked all spells"? Which would not be a problem for a wall since you could.. umm teleport around the long way...? But I could see not being able to teleport into a sphere.



  Well, when it says 'all' it doesn't really mean *all*.  Haven't you learned that from the incense of meditation thread?  

No, seriously, it also clarifies that the prismatic wall/sphere "protects you from all forms of attack."  I take that to mean that it would not protect you from a teleport/ass-kicking combo.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jul 20, 2005)

Prismatic Wall does not protect against teleport or dim door.  Those are both great for getting around it.

Can you seriously not cast out of a Prismatic Sphere?  That would definately cut down on the usefulness of that spell.

Don't forget about the offensive capabilities of these spells in push/pull combos.  An overhead prismatic sphere w/a reverse gravity underneath can be quite deadly.  Also, bull rushing or otherwise pushing someone into a prismatic wall is lots of fun, too.


----------



## Len (Jul 20, 2005)

Three_Haligonians said:
			
		

> Thought one of the colors "blocked all spells"? Which would not be a problem for a wall since you could.. umm teleport around the long way...? But I could see not being able to teleport into a sphere.



I take "stops all spells" to mean that you can't cast any spells _through_ the wall/sphere (i.e. it blocks line of effect). When you're inside the sphere, you can still cast spells on yourself, such as Cure Light Wounds or Teleport or Plane Shift.


----------

